# 3 Days In the Glades



## Xcapnjoe

"The Heavens declare the Glory of God and the firmament showeth His handiwork."

I have only the highest praise for His bountiful waters.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Excellent report, I will fish there soon!


----------



## BassFlats

Livin the dream


----------



## flynut

Definitely on my bucket list. Jealous!


----------



## Zika

Great report. Thanks for the reminder of what a special place that is!


----------



## lemaymiami

That's one of our main areas when I'm guiding - and weather conditions permit. Just nothing like the 'glades, and there really are multiple river and creek mouths for the Harney complex - it covers almost two miles along the coast north of Graveyard Creek...

Great report !


----------



## georgiadrifter

....and that’s how to do a great report! Enjoyed the photos too...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sublime

Awesome. We have nothing like that in Texas. I'm jelly.


----------



## mwolaver

I see water...did you bring fuel DB? Great report, thanks.


----------



## DBStoots

mwolaver said:


> I see water...did you bring fuel DB? Great report, thanks.


4 gallons extra, but I think we would have been fine. I had 1/4 tank when I checked Sunday morning.


----------



## tcov

Great report! How much do you think you ran the trolling motor? Also do you ever worry about draining the house/cranking battery? I’ve never done an overnight/multi-day trip and wondered if just running the engine during the trip keeps things charged up enough for a couple days.


----------



## mgmartelli

Awesome report. Sounds like a great time. I've fished the glades once and it was awesome, just as you described. Will certainly do it again sometime.


----------



## DBStoots

tcov said:


> Great report! How much do you think you ran the trolling motor? Also do you ever worry about draining the house/cranking battery? I’ve never done an overnight/multi-day trip and wondered if just running the engine during the trip keeps things charged up enough for a couple days.


We used the trolling motor quite a bit as the water was cloudy from the winds. Two full days without recharging--no problem. I'm not an electrical genius by any stretch, but from what I understand about the way my Gordon is wired, I get maximum run time, but less power. I also understand that all three batteries are getting charged while underway. I've gotten mixed opinions about this, but that was my experience this weekend.


----------



## tcov

DBStoots said:


> We used the trolling motor quite a bit as the water was cloudy from the winds. Two full days without recharging--no problem. I'm not an electrical genius by any stretch, but from what I understand about the way my Gordon is wired, I get maximum run time, but less power. I also understand that all three batteries are getting charged while underway. I've gotten mixed opinions about this, but that was my experience this weekend.


Gotcha, it doesn’t have that Power Pole Charge system does it? I’ve heard lots of the bass guys using it since they are on a trolling motor all the time.


----------



## DBStoots

tcov said:


> Gotcha, it doesn’t have that Power Pole Charge system does it? I’ve heard lots of the bass guys using it since they are on a trolling motor all the time.


Nope, I have a PowerMariner ProSport 12 Dual Bank Charger on board.


----------



## Dustin1

Great report. That’s my favorite campsite. Made the trip to Harney many many times in my 18 Shadowcast.


----------



## Caddis

Thanks, great report. It's been 25 years since I've been down there and am really looking to do it again soon.


----------



## Scrob

Great trip. How many miles you do that first day you suppose?


----------



## DBStoots

I think we ran about 8-10 out front, then from the backcountry ramp to the Harney River Chickee, so probably 45-50 total. I'm getting 7-8 mpg, so I have good range (175-200).


----------



## PTLuv2Fish

So now I need to put this on my to do list. Thanks for the Report.


----------

